# Bigfoot Bomb!



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

Ok, everyone is bombing everyone else, now let bigfoot show you how to put your foot down!

Someone is getting squished!!!

Bigfoot
The Original Bomber!


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

:huh_oh: :arghhhh:


----------



## Matt257 (Jan 3, 2008)

RUN FOR COVER!!!! Now thats a big bomb. Or is that a mini coke can?? :lol:


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Thats an Atomic Bomb!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rowdymon (Dec 19, 2007)

Holy Crap


----------



## Sam Leccia (Apr 14, 2007)

Wouldn't it be funny if there was just 1 white owl in that HUGE box??



Go Get Em Bugfoot!!!


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

Damn Sam!, now I have to repackage it and put in something else!


----------



## boomerd35 (Apr 24, 2007)

Must be poprocks in that box. When he pours the coke on the box, it leaks thru and then- BOOM!!!


----------



## chubzerous (Jun 9, 2007)

That is a damn scary looking box!


----------



## bobaganoosh (Sep 20, 2007)

Please make sure to add 'toe-jam'... that would be a nice finishing touch.


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

mmmmmmmm, toe jam!


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Somebody is going to get a great bomb!


----------



## Slow Triathlete (Jun 14, 2007)

Wow!!


----------



## boomerd35 (Apr 24, 2007)

bobaganoosh said:


> Please make sure to add 'toe-jam'... that would be a nice finishing touch.


Nice. You're what the Spaniards call, "El Terrible".


----------



## Wingfan13-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

That may hurt a bit.


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Sam Leccia said:


> Wouldn't it be funny if there was just 1 white owl in that HUGE box??
> 
> Go Get Em Bugfoot!!!


I don't think he'd send just 1 maybe 100---Ha!:sweat:


----------



## zion698 (Jul 13, 2007)

What in the world is going on here lately? This is just crazy!!!


----------



## terrasco-cl (Mar 4, 2007)

Be afraid, be very afraid...


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

Sam Leccia said:


> Wouldn't it be funny if there was just 1 white owl in that HUGE box??
> 
> Go Get Em Bugfoot!!!


:roflmao:


----------



## SSGSTOGIE (Feb 28, 2007)

someone bombed me with a box that big before and there was only one Stick in it. It was a Cohiba knockoff.

I sent him back some swisher sweets haha and he thought he had jokes LOL


----------



## Puffer (Nov 27, 2007)

Sam Leccia said:


> Wouldn't it be funny if there was just 1 white owl in that HUGE box??
> 
> Go Get Em Bugfoot!!!


Now thats comedy!!


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G (Aug 20, 2007)

It is an EGG!!

Someone will have to change their avatar


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

Sam Leccia said:


> Wouldn't it be funny if there was just 1 white owl in that HUGE box??
> 
> Go Get Em Bugfoot!!!


Damnit!! You stole my line!!


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

That's a mighty BIG box.


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

Dropped off at FedEx yesterday...tick tick tick tick tick tick tick


----------



## Rowdymon (Dec 19, 2007)

*BEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEP*

We interrupt our currently scheduled program for a special announcement

The emergency alert system has been activated by Cigar Live Forums.

A cigar Terrorist only known as 'Bigfoot' has announced a large bomb currently en route. Currently Cigar Live is unaware of the exact target, but several possibilities are being investigated.

It is Cigar Live's recommendation that you stay in your homes, draw your curtains and if a large package arrives on your doorstep, call your local postal service and have it drop shipped to Rowdymon for proper disposal.

Stay tuned to your local Cigar Live Forum for further updates.

This has been a special announcement by the Cigar Live Forum Emergency Alert System

*BEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEP*


----------



## stlcards (Sep 14, 2007)

lol, you're crazy jeff


----------



## Habana-cl (Nov 7, 2007)

Brian, that is going to set off world war 3. WOW. Flint


----------



## Rowdymon (Dec 19, 2007)

stlcards said:


> lol, you're crazy jeff


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

Package is tracking nicely....ETA Friday before 3pm.....mooooohahahahahahaha......mmmmmoooaoahahahahahahaha!


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

All these bunker buster bombs going out lately. What's up with that? Someone is gonna get the hurt put on them big time!


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Good gravy, this outta be a helluva ICBM!!! Cannot wait for pics of the total annihilation! 

CD


----------



## vicegrips.ceo. (Dec 14, 2007)

Itsme-Speedy-G said:


> It is an EGG!!
> 
> Someone will have to change their avatar


i am going to work hard to make that a cigarlive rule mikeG.


----------

